# Where in the world are we?



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Northern Europe, The land of the Valfǫðr / Svíþjóð


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

Bucharest, Romania, Eastern Europe (INTP)


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm from North America. The United States, in the state of Mississippi. I live along the gulf coast. c:


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

Louisville, Kentucky. North America. 

INFJ


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

> Bucharest, Romania, Eastern Europe (INTP)


Yay. +1, different city though, Baia Mare, from up North.


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

INTJ, The United Kingdom.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

INFP, The Netherlands, NW Europe


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

INFJ, Paris, France, Western Europe


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Northeast, United States, Maine INTP


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Austin, Texas USA--- INTJ


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

chiaroscuro said:


> austin, texas usa--- intj


omg do you have google fiber???


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I am from a small, relatively unknown country in the the Western Hemisphere called the United States.


----------



## AESTHETIQUETTE (Aug 13, 2014)

IN_P / Female / N America


----------



## Tahaa (Nov 1, 2014)

INTJ, New Zealand.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

INFP, 952, The Netherlands.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Finland, IxTP


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Central Europe, Poland aka "This Easter Country", INTJ


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

and what about south Europe??


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

n america, tn
isfp


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

olonny said:


> and what about south Europe??



Hi Olonny.

_Quote Originally Posted by School View Post
Norway is in N Europe, right? 

INTP, Norway.
Hello. : )

I think that I read somewhere that Norway got it`s name from " Northway". I understand that Norway, Sweden, and Finland are well and truly Northern European. Am I wrong? I realise now that I haven`t got S Europe in , but I hope that anyone there sees themselves as partly Western European? 

Thanks everyone for joining in. It is interesting already!_

So sorry Olonny. You are absolutely right! Setting up this Poll into the available number of choices that are available is difficult, and I think that I squeezed nearly all of the regions into the available slots, but as you see only just!

I missed S Europe which is huge in its own right, and also Central America as well! I offered that Central America ride along with the West Indies, and that idea is dropped in a following post on this thread.

It is an interesting exercise to try to fit all areas into the available slots, and I will not have any hurt pride, no honestly, if anyone wants to offer up a solution list here. If I had been able to amend my list on the Poll, after it started, and enter the corrections as they emerge from fellow posters, I would have welcomed that too. Some of us do like to get these things right, and I am one of those as well!

Do please accept one of the nearest regions if you can. The results are so heartwarming though, as we see just how far flung a community we are. I think to you all, from my heart such a warm thank you to everyone who joins in, and you also. I do deeply want all of S Europe to be on the Poll as well. All ideas on how to do that will be gratefully accepted. : )

I do hope that you all enjoy this Poll as much as I am, or even more? Apologies, and thank you from me, to all. It is enjoyable.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

S. America: Brazil.
INTJ


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Texas, USA. INTP


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

City: Dallas

Country: Texas

Type: ISTJ


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

ENTP male, West Europe, United Kingdom, obscure town named Newbury.


----------



## Thepe (Nov 7, 2014)

INTJ
N. America: Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Thepe said:


> INTJ
> N. America: Saskatchewan, Canada


INFP

France , Lyon


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Calusa de La Pascua Florida


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

niss said:


> City: Dallas
> 
> Country: Texas
> 
> Type: ISTJ


Are you trying to secede from the US? :tongue: Texans are very proud of Texas, lol.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahmurica representing.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Moonious said:


> Are you trying to secede from the US? :tongue: Texans are very proud of Texas, lol.


Yeah, we can be a little funny about it.


* *






> *Which country are you situated in?*
> Texas. Recently discussed people and how they express where they’re from when traveling, with a couple of friends from Europe. Their experience has been that when asked, “Where are you from?” most people from the U.S. will say, “the U.S.” or “the United States,” whereas people from Texas tend to say “Texas.” Funny how we are, but yeah, I’m from Texas.





> Never ask a man where he is from. If he's from Texas, he'll tell you, but if he isn't...well, you don't want to embarrass him.





> You can always tell a Texan. You just can't tell him much.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

INFJ
Southern California, USA


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ. I live in the great white north.


----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)

French INFP here :tongue:


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

olonny said:


> and what about south Europe??


 Hi Olonny; I finally got it sorted!

Thank you for the alert. If you are still able to select a vote on the poll, there is now a Southern European category!

I did it without upsetting the poll results coming in. I have even got Central America in now as well.

This would be an impossible poll to create based upon population criteria, as the categories are too few. However the poll is working beautifully so far, for displaying the world wide scatter of our members. Thank you to everybody for joining in. So pleased!


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

female ESTP from Norway


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

INTJ. North America, specifically in Colorado.


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for dropping by. The poll is building. I am so pleased.


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

Venezuela
South America!!
INFJ


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, look at this diversity~
This is nice to see. 
I didn't even realize there are people on here from places such as Africa and such. 

2 months of the year : Central/Eastern Europe
10 months of the year : N America


----------



## Sophia1 (Oct 7, 2014)

ENTJ- Canada


----------

